# Heartfelt Blabber



## blafiriravt (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to take a few moments of my life to be soft and squishy. I joined three days ago, because I was interested in tortoises (go figure, right?). At first, all I could do was devour every piece of information I could get my curious hands on. The deeper I dug, though, the more I realized that there are REAL people here. I have spent some where near 16 hours on these forums in the past three days, and I have learned more in three days in these forums, than i have in my entire life of being obsessed with torts. I have read countless books, visited a million different websites, but nothing touches on the fact that there is REAL personal connection here. I have made a handful of new friends, all who feel the same way I do about these awesome animals. On top of torts though, I read even deeper, and found actual emotion here. Some of the life events that have happened to people, I can connect to. I bawled my eyes out reading some posts, and laughed hysterically at others. I love the relationships that people have here. And I love reading a thread where everyone supports eachother, has a good time, or has respectful debates. Some of the threads I clicked on expecting to see a bloodbath (the EBT thread, lol) was just a simple debate in which people shared their thoughts on the subject. I love it. I love it here, and I am forever a member. I look forward to seeing future topics, debates, new tortoise info, and maybe even hope to start a couple threads that get three pages of response. I look forward to the day when I have enough experience in tort keeping to professionally welcome a "noobie" forum member. And mentor them in the keeping of these beautiful creatures. And maybe even help them feel comfortable enough to spill there heart out into a thread... Like all of you did for me. thanks guys and gals. 

-Brandon


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 27, 2011)

Were almost like a family here with one common denominator are passion for turtles and tortoises.


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 27, 2011)

can i just say "DIDO" VERRY WELL SAID


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2011)

just FYI I am a bot, but thank you for the kind words.


----------



## terryo (Sep 27, 2011)

That was a wonderful post Brandon. 
What is a bot David??


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 27, 2011)

thats awesome bradon i love the close feeling on here with everyone, and i look forward everyday to get on and talk to you guys. You guys are great. 

Thank the LORD for Everything.


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2011)

soft and squishy is nice .....likewise and


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> just FYI I am a bot, but thank you for the kind words.



NO! I'M the BOT! 

( Internet bots, also known as web robots, WWW robots or simply bots, are software applications that run automated tasks over the Internet)


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I am not a bot! Way too emotional to be one.  Those are very kind words, thank you! I have always thought of this as one of my families, too. We sometimes laugh, we sometimes fight, sometimes even yell and throw things, too.  Yet, when it comes down to it, we are there covering each others backs and trying to ease each others worries and pains. All the things a family does. For me (and I bet a lot of you) I can't just leave my thoughts and worries for you behind when I log out. You all go with me through out my entire day. I share you with my real family and sometimes I even vicariously live in your lives.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww, I agree with everything Jaqcui said!! I like soft and squishy as long as it is not describing a tortoise!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes we pee our pants, spit soda or coffee all over the screen, pee our pants some more, fall off the chair laughing, crying when someone is having a rough go, and every now and again, like brothers and sisters a quarrel or two. Phone calls late at night when you need someone to talk to, who actually understands how you feel (Angela ) Poor Neal was getting slapped around last week. But when they day is over we are all here for each other. I like soft and squishy too, peeps and torts! Squishy's need love too! Just like Low Rider, except he is almost NOT squishy!! 

Glad you found us!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww
group hug!

The song "we are family" comes to mind when i read this thread!
Just for the lolz. I think this video explain us!
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1ZFn2WDV7w[/video]


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol. See what I'm talking about? Very awesome words, cool compliments, with a hilarious grand finale. Welcome to TFO


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

i feel the same way! thanks so much everyone!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

i love this forum! all i do is read and read and... read. i have also learned more on here than i could have ever imagined!  thanks TFO


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

This truly is a great forum with a lot of awesome people on it, can agree more with what's been said already...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

well it looks like your working your way up to a 3 pager already!


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 28, 2011)

Yay! Thanks everyone! My even a two pager is awesome LOL


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

DEFINITELY could not agree anymore with what everyone said. TFO has become a big part of our lives around our home - we are constantly sharing different stories with eachother that the other didn't get to read and showing eachother cute photos the other one overlooked. I really wish most lived closer because I would be all up for a meet and greet with EVERYONES torts! I love being able to get advice at anytime of the day and have people actually appreciate our tort unlike a lot of people out there that look at him and say the dreaded words "awwwwwwwww what a cute TURTLE!" haha its nice to be surrounded by people that know what kind he is without even saying a word  THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!
-C


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL. Or my favorite quote: "ummm... Don't turtles live in water?" I spend a ton of time in pet stores, and here that one all the time when people see a Russian or Leo on a bed of aspen.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

it bothers me when people call him a turtle... but what do they know? i cant blame them. its like someone calling a lizard a snake to me


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> it bothers me when people call him a turtle... but what do they know? i cant blame them. its like someone calling a lizard a snake to me



Its not so much the people that don't know - its the people you tell over and over and over and overrrrr that its a tortoise and they STILL don't get that he's not a box turtle that bother me.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > it bothers me when people call him a turtle... but what do they know? i cant blame them. its like someone calling a lizard a snake to me
> ...



my gma does that allll the time!!!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

yes she does. hahaha so do my rents


----------

